# Ziprasidone (geodon)



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I saw my doctor today, and he's decided to try me on ziprasidone (geodon), an antipsychotic med with antidepressant properties (the latter being why he's put me on it).

Has anyone else here had any experience with this drug (I think it's fairly new)?

I know opinion is divided over whether antipsychotics can have any benefit for dp/dr, but I was wondering if it would be reasonable to hope that it might have any effect on that (as well as the depression)?

e


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I haven't taken it but with most anti-psychotics you face such side effects as tardive dyskinesia, weight gain, and possible liver failure. I have taken other anti-psychotics like Zyprexa and Seroquel and they feel like having a chemical lobotomy. Made me depressed but do kill anxiety.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Well I tool my first 20 mg dose of Ziprasidone this morning and I've been totally baked all day.

Definitely not taking any more of this sh*t.

e


----------



## jrsmite (May 18, 2007)

I have had great success with Geodon. I am diagnosed with Bipolar I and I am almost positive that I have DP too. My doctor and I are discussing this currently. 
I wrote a really long blog the other day, and in the process of looking back over the years of having this illness, I realized that the one psychotropic drug that has helped the most was Geodon. I feel like it helped me get my life back in order. I was on it for 4 months in 2002, and felt more myself than I had ever since I got the full-blown mania in 2000. Unfortunately, it is not sleep-inducing like the other antipsychotics so I switched to Zyprexa, which isn't nearly as good but helped more with the mania I had.
The two antipsychotics I am on now are Risperdal (6 mg/day), and Zyprexa (40 mg/day), and they don't make a damn of a difference with the DP (although they do help the mania). I go to see my doctor next Tuesday, and I am hoping he believes me with this DP issue and needing Geodon. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Why the hell doesn't your doctor put you on a standard antidepressant....for depression/anxiety.

I apologize, but I really have to go off here when I saw this post. I don't know what it is with these doctors who feel they have to be 'new age' and groundbreaking and chic and go off label with these medications. I personally think they should have their licenses taken away.

In my honest opinion, if you are not psychotic, you have no business being on an antipsychotic...at all. These drugs are heavy duty and come with serious side effect profiles.

I would get a new doc. One who truly cares about your recovery, and well being, instead of wanting to try out his 'alternate approach' with you. 
Im sorry this just really makes me extremely angry, because I have had it done to me in the past. And I don't like seeing it done to other people.

Eric


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> Why the hell doesn't your doctor put you on a standard antidepressant....for depression/anxiety.
> 
> I apologize, but I really have to go off here when I saw this post. I don't know what it is with these doctors who feel they have to be 'new age' and groundbreaking and chic and go off label with these medications. I personally think they should have their licenses taken away.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean man. And if i went and asked my doc for clonazepam, he would show me the door.


----------

